# Anybody have this to sell?



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





I offered a rarities mahogany 6 saddle version but fellow seemed determined to find a 3 saddle unit


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

@Powdered Toast Man


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Sent him a message. Mine had a maple board so not sure if it's what he's after


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Yep, wants RW


----------

